# What do these symbols mean?



## NewKidGSTL (Jul 27, 2020)

Does anybody know? There's no key on the paper.


----------



## NKG (Jul 27, 2020)

Property Management Business Partner 
-PML boss
Asset Protection Business Partner
-AP ETL/TL boss
Human Resources Business Partner
-HR ETL/TL boss


----------



## Dakets (Jul 27, 2020)

Technically one is a shaded-in Delta and the other is Phi. They're Greek letters. No idea what they're for in this instance, though.


----------



## Fix It (Aug 3, 2020)

It’s Indicate male/ female. Those are m/f restroom sign shapes. Why spelling out m/f is too difficult is typical target.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 4, 2020)

Means you can pay 2 life for your spell instead of colored mana if you want.


----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 4, 2020)

Delta Phi is a fraternity. Depending on the college town you’re in, it could indicate a business student/alumni considering you’re looking at a talent pipeline.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 4, 2020)

Stir them up a bit with:       BOYS       GIRLS


----------



## POGTL (Aug 5, 2020)

It's for succession planning.  You don't want the circle with the dash by your name, it means: poor performing or are transferring soon.  The arrow upward means you are meeting and/or exceeding expectations (well placed).  Most districts rate tls and etls once a year. Some twice a year.  This year it's all in Workday I believe.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Aug 26, 2020)

POGTL said:


> It's for succession planning.  You don't want the circle with the dash by your name, it means: poor performing or are transferring soon.  The arrow upward means you are meeting and/or exceeding expectations (well placed).  Most districts rate tls and etls once a year. Some twice a year.  This year it's all in Workday I believe.



What if both symbols are by your name?


----------



## Rastaman (Aug 26, 2020)

How are you able to see these?


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 26, 2020)

Rastaman said:


> How are you able to see these?


Ditto.  I want to see mine.


----------

